# What is this lump..epulid??



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Griffin got cut on the nose yesterday during training, so I was messing with his face making sure he only had the one cut, saw redness on his gums and then noticed the lump on his gum between 2 teeth. I brushed the teeth to see if there was something stuck, but didnt seem to do anything. Lump is fairly hard and does not hurt at all. 

















Has anyone seen this before? I searched online and came up with possibly an epulid....of course came up with cancer as well. So hoping for an epulid. Still seems to need to be removed, is this true?

So far this dog has cost me a crapload of money with benign lumps on his nose (fungal infection) and front legs (black lumps turned out to be overgrowth of skin cells) and most recently, and non lump related, ate a huge bunch of grapes and had to have IV fluids to protect his kidneys......not looking forward to another big bill....not looking forward to possible cancer....

Thanks


----------

